# New Boat at Heysham



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

The Clipper Point has joined the Seatruck fleet and she made her Maiden voyage yesterday.

Sadly I missed her with my camera but will keep on trying once I know her schedule.

I would like to thank Santos for keeping me up to speed (Thumb) 

Ian


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

So Capt. David McNamee has finally been prised off his beloved Moondance! Safe sailing to him, his crew and to this, the first of their new vessels.(Thumb)


----------



## Craig Antlet (Aug 10, 2007)

Photo now posted at http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/110395


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

duquesa said:


> So Capt. David McNamee has finally been prised off his beloved Moondance! Safe sailing to him, his crew and to this, the first of their new vessels.(Thumb)


I am not sure who is the captain as yet, I was told by several harbour workers that the Captain of the Riverdance went to Spain to collect her.(H) 

I would like to no if anyone knows of her Schedule (H) 

Ian


----------



## trevnhil (Dec 28, 2007)

duquesa said:


> So Capt. David McNamee has finally been prised off his beloved Moondance! Safe sailing to him, his crew and to this, the first of their new vessels.(Thumb)


Is this a guesstimate that Capt: David is one of the captains on the clipper Point. Or has this been stated somewhere??

Regards. Trev..


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

Clipper point arriving at Heysham(Thumb) 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/110575


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice looking ship Ian, sturdy and needs to be. Thanks for the mention,(Thumb) I am very interested in shipping news especially local stuff and tend to try and keep my ear to the ground.

Chris


----------



## trevnhil (Dec 28, 2007)

Well done Ian. Brilliant picture of the new ship. This is I believe just about the biggest vessel that can turn around in Heysham Harbour. This can be a tricky operation if you get a strong breeze, and a ship berthed on both the gas base and Fisher's quay.

Thanks again.
Regards. Trev..


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

trevnhil said:


> Well done Ian. Brilliant picture of the new ship. This is I believe just about the biggest vessel that can turn around in Heysham Harbour. This can be a tricky operation if you get a strong breeze, and a ship berthed on both the gas base and Fisher's quay.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Regards. Trev..


I bet it will be fun especially if another Big one is berthed on the New number three link span when it arrives.

Ian


----------



## trevnhil (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Ian Are you saying what I think you are??? Is Heysham just working with number one and two linkspans. I saw one of your pictures which showed a tug pulling number three linkspan toward the harbour entrance. This (removed) linkspan has only been at Heysham ABOUT ten years.

Any info appreciated.

Regards. Trev..


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Trev,

No3 Linkspan now in Liverpool Docks awaiting sale or scrapping. Peel Ports now consider it redundant as Heysham has enough facilities to handle the present and future business.

Chris.


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Trev and thanks Chris,

It was classed unfit a few weeks ago, My neighbour used to work there and says that they had a poor Maintenance record,

He also said that it was second hand when it arrived.

I do believe that a Wider one similar to link 1 is en route from Holland, But have not been able to get it confirmed. They have actually started to Widen the West wall there is a digger and there has been a Pile driving machine there for the past few weeks.

Ian


----------



## trevnhil (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Chris and Ian. Thanks for the information. Yes link span 3 was 2nd hand when it arrived at Heysham, from IOM I think. There was an opening ceremony with a government official to open it.

I would have thought that they would need to replace it ASAP. There were about 10 ship Dockings per day. Plus the support vessels to the gas base and the odd freighter to "Fishers" quay.

Regards. Trev..


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Trev,

Does the name Bary Newis ring any Bells ?? as he is my neighbour..

Regards Ian


----------



## trevnhil (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry Ian, I don't know the name but would recognise him. He would know me... the old guy from Althams. I used to supply all the ships in Heysham. I worked days and evenings till midnight.

Regards. Trev..


----------



## ajblack (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone notice any dents in the side of this ship? Workmate told me to-day that he thought he saw a mark on the side like where she had came into contact with something. Also, reports that one of these new boats fell off it's perch when being built. Anyone verify?


----------



## ship-repair (Mar 12, 2008)

ajblack said:


> Anyone notice any dents in the side of this ship? Workmate told me to-day that he thought he saw a mark on the side like where she had came into contact with something. Also, reports that one of these new boats fell off it's perch when being built. Anyone verify?


like dents and scrapes ha ha ha had a good look at the photos there and i can not really see any think


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

ship-repair said:


> like dents and scrapes ha ha ha had a good look at the photos there and i can not really see any think


From info recd I believe she had a scrape with the Quay side, And sadly it is on the Port side and I take my picks from North Quay (Cloud) (Cloud) 

Ian


----------



## ajblack (Mar 13, 2008)

Lifeboat1721 said:


> From info recd I believe she had a scrape with the Quay side, And sadly it is on the Port side and I take my picks from North Quay (Cloud) (Cloud)
> 
> Ian


Yeah, ok that makes sense as Port side is to Warrenpoint on departure.....


----------



## trevnhil (Dec 28, 2007)

The Clipper point is port side to the docks when she is at Heysham too. Ian takes his pictures from the North quay which views the starboard side when she is docked. You would be able to see the port side as she came in the harbour though.

Regards Trev..


----------



## trevnhil (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi all. I have now just found this on the Internet

SEATRUCK FERRIES
CLIPPER POINT - it appears that the new vessel sustained some damage after her arrival at Heysham on March 25. After discharge on number 1 linkspan she moved to lay over further up Heysham south quay. 

During early afternoon the metal belting round the hull was in danger of becoming stuck under the quayside with the incoming tide so it seems the Harbour Authorities wanted the ship to go out to anchor to be safe. 

Whilst performing this manoeuvre with quite a strong wind blowing it seems a malfunction occurred when switching over from bridge wing controls to main bridge controls. The port quarter made contact with a new wood pile and a concrete pile that was behind were all damaged. Whilst moving up contact was made with the bow to a quayside crane which was derailed and presently still is. 

Moving further up the quay a wooden section and stone section was also damaged. Going ahead towards the entrance to the harbour the bulbous bow made contact with the stone quay wall, damaging both. The bulbous bow and part of the port bow were holed but later welded up to make it seaworthy and much paintwork was damaged on the ship. 

Unlucky....or what??

Regards. Trev..


----------

